# Only On The Slingshot Forum...



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I shot this one just for "you people." It's a very special trick shot. Might be illegal too. I'll hafta get with NASA on that...





Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting... but is is illegale. are you trying to spoil future space missions?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So you just mooned us!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

This sucks. It's way too long and I talk too **** much. I forgot to edit the long clip in the middle and now it's too late.
I guess you guys are my practice smarties. My wife won't watch 'em. Maybe I'm not Robert Redfordesque enough for her.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL !!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's pretty awesome Joe!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HA... LOL.. nice trick shot... it was cool that you could actually see when you hit the moon dead on... I was expecting a cow to drop from the sky HA


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Hahahahaaaa!*


----------

